# OTA Chicago questions



## jnagrodski (Mar 19, 2005)

I live about 20mins south of chicago and all my chans come in clear except 9 and 2. I can never get chan 2 thats another story. But i just bought a 10db amp for my line and it allowed me to view wgn finally but now it gets pixalated or tiled whatever you want to call it. All my other locals are maxed out at 125 signal strength. i know i higher db amp will work but will it screw with my other channels?

and does anyone know what brand makes this antennas? i attached the file


----------

